# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:   ذيل الصواعق المحرقة للهيتمي/  مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 ذيل الصواعق المحرقة 







 عنوان المخطوطة: ذيل الصواعق المحرقة   اسم الناسخ:  
 المؤلف: ابن حجر الهيتمى   تاريخ النسخ: ق 11 هـ  
 التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:   رقم الصنف: 215/ ذ  
 الوصف: نسخة حسنة، خطها نسخ حسن   الرقم العام: 5439  
 الوصف المادي: 27ق، 23س؛ 20.5 × 15 سم   المراجع:  
 الموضوع:  الفرق الإسلامية  
 المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود رحمه الله تعالى
 جزى الله القائمين عليها خيرا

 تفضل من هنــا


مشاركة من الاخ الكواري وفقه  الله الالوكة

----------


## الباحث النحوي

جزاك الله خيرا، ولكن الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

http://www.mahaja.com/library/downloads/manuscr ipts/861

اسحب المسافة بين manuscr و  ipts
أو راجع صفحة التحميل في الموقع المحال عليه، وهو موقع المحجة.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

جزاكم الله خيرا، أيدنا الله وإياكم بنصره، حذفت المسافة فعمل الرابط.

----------

